# Trek 5900 question



## benInMA

I've found a 2001 Trek 5900 in my size, which is still sitting new on the shelf in a store near me. It is marked down a LOT from new. It's very tempting to me as I currently ride a 2200, and the geometry isn't terribly different.

Curious if anyone could run down the changes between a 01 and an 04 for me. If I don't get this one I'll end up possibly getting a 5200 or 5500. (This bike is priced between what a new 5200 and 5500 would cost)

If anyone wants to warn me off it, I'm 6'1", About 175lbs, maybe a little less, maybe a little more depending on my current condition. I will be using it for racing, long rides, etc.. 

There is also the little matter of my team being sponsored by a shop which doesn't sell Trek, and I would kind of like to support the sponsor. However this deal is probably better than any team discount I can get, unless there is something funky/wrong with the 01 model that I should avoid.

I guess I should mention that I know a new 5500 or 5900 comes with DA 10 speed, I'm not sure the extra cog makes much of a difference to me. I'm more thinking of issues with the wheels, stem, bars, possible durability of the frame, etc.. 

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## gray8110

The '01 thru '03 5900 were the same bike w/different paintjobs & wheelsets. The '04 5900 has a new lighter fork (20-30 grams difference) and has a different layup of the carbon fiber which saves a little more. Also the '04 frame takes a standard headset whereas until now, it took a standard 1-1/8th upper & a proprietary 1-1/4 lower cup. Outside of the 10 Speed DA, the fork/headset, the slightly lighter frame and the wheelset, you're looking at the same bike. I can't speak for your obligations to your sponsor, but if I wanted the bike, it fits well and you can afford it I'd get the '01 bike. I've got an '02 5900 that I've had for two years now and over 12k miles.. no problems and it's been a wonderful bike for me.


----------



## andy02

*go get the 01 5900 before it is gone*

I would get the 01 5900 it is still far better then a 5200. I also went from a 2200 to a 5200 (2002) and now a 04 5900. You won't be sorry!


----------



## benInMA

Hi guys,

That is exactly the information I was looking for.

I may still check it out but now I think I may just get a Giant TCR through the sponsoring shop, as the discount there is pretty good and it is a less expensive bike anyway. I have a Giant mountain bike too, so I like both Giant and Trek.

Thanks,
Ben


----------

